# help ran out of baby chick feed



## freedomfrom4 (Jul 27, 2009)

I bought baby chicks last night and the lady sent me home with a little food and instructioons on what kind to get. I stopped by tractor supply on my way home and they were out of the feed she said to get them. Well they went through the food she sent with me and I forgot to stop by southern states today  So now I have hungry chicks. should I supplement them with something else tonight like vegtables or should I wait until morning and get them some feed first thing? And how much do you feed them? do you just fill up the feeder and let them eat all they want all the time?
Sorry. I have cared for several other animals but am lost with birds.
Thanks,
lori


----------



## Merit (Jul 15, 2009)

Ground-up oatmeal??


----------



## green5acres (Aug 13, 2004)

corn meal?


----------



## freedomfrom4 (Jul 27, 2009)

I have both should I just mix them and put in thoer feeder till the store opens tomorrow. I can't believe I forgot to go to southern states today! How much should I be feeding them?


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

Keep feeders with food 24/7.
Growing chicks should not run out of food.
They can die fast from just a few hours without food.
Mix up what you have and let them have all they will eat.
You have any other feeds like rabbit ot goat pellets or something?
They can be crushed and given or made wet and then mashed up and given.
If made wet, change every several hours so it doesnt go rank.


----------



## freedomfrom4 (Jul 27, 2009)

I have sweet feed I give the goats but I think I will try the oat meal and corn meal for them. I also have rabbit pellet food, calf milk replacer, or ginea pig food.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

freedomfrom4 said:


> I have sweet feed I give the goats but I think I will try the oat meal and corn meal for them. I also have rabbit pellet food, calf milk replacer, or ginea pig food.


Rabbit food is fine. I dont know whats in guinea pig feed.
The sweet feed may have to much molasses and roughage for them to pig out on that young

A couple of times my local farm store ran out of feed and I would have to wait a day or two. I had no prob grinding rabbits pellets in the coffee grinder and feeding them nor when I used them wet and mushy.
Chicks did fine on that while waiting for their feed.

That calf replacer is a nice additive too. I'd mix a little in there too.


----------



## freedomfrom4 (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I gave them a mixture of baby oatmeal, baby barley, and oats. I didn't know they were spossed to have feed all the time. I knew they required water and heat but didn't know how to feed them. I guess I can't seem to find that info cause it is something everyone knows so it is not said. Anything else I need to know befor I kill my poor little birds. They are a few weeks old and in a biiiggg box with a light and waterer. Now they also have a very full chicken feeder filled with oats. There is pine beding lining the bottom of the box and they are in my house. Any other basic stupid stuff you would like to share I would apreciate.
Thanks,
Lori
Ohh I also know not to close the box so they can breath and not get sick from thier droppings.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I dont think freedomfrom4 was laying blame on anyone for not finding the info on feeding the chicks 24/7. everyones got to learn some how though it is better to be prepared when possiable. I can understand how things can slip through the cracks and be caught in a bad spot life doesnt always go as planed.
dry cat food would work also though about the coursness of crumbles though you wont want to feed them on it to long.


----------



## freedomfrom4 (Jul 27, 2009)

Looked at other sites, everyone talks about the importance of heat. I guess that is how most people kill them!! I didn't research before I bought them. Just a spur of the moment thing cause the children wanted them and my son had money from the cow he sold. I didn't realize that there was very much to do to take care of chicks. My son and I have been bottlefeeding calves and caring for goats. He is very good and so he asked for chickens and I bought chicks. (I personally think birds are scary. I had one attack me once but these little fellows aren't that bad) I read a little about birds and care, but didn't think about them needing food all the time. I feed everything else a certain amount everyday, so assumed they were like that too. So far they aren't bad to care for. Thanks For the help.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

freedomfrom4, Don't worry about the naysayers, every single one of us had to climb the learning curve at some time in our past. Nobody is born with the knowledge of how to raise baby chicks, but some of us did learn it when we were barely old enough to walk. 

Don't be shy about asking questions. That's how you learn. 

Enjoy those babies, they'll soon be large and out of the house and you'll be surprised at how much you'll miss those little cheeps that keep you awake 1/2 the night. LOL


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Sorry, I didn't catch those posts sooner. If you need help, feel free to ask. We all had to start somewhere, none of us was born knowing everything and most of us did not grow up on farms.

I'm sure the chicks will do fine.


----------



## Lilandra (Oct 21, 2004)

for best rate of gain and the best finished size, your babies should never be without feed. BUT things happen and we can't always plan far enough ahead to provide for that. don't sweat it - they won't die if there isn't any food for a day as long as there is water for them to drink.

if you do run out of feed and don't feel comfortable giving crushed rabbit pellets, just add a spoonful of sugar in the water and don't play with or excite the babies till you can get to the store... they will be fine.

how do i know? WELL...... we had a bad storm this summer and a tree fell onto the building where I had a mommy hen and a dozen babies, plus my show birds. It took two days to get things stable enough to feed and water them. they had plenty of water - the floor was puddled everywhere! The temps were in the upper 80's during this time and no one was any worse for wear... the babies are now in the yard doing just fine and are the same size as the other young birds.

just remember - they are your chickens, you know best - they are a learn as you go type critter and we have all been there done that and some of us are still learning as we go


----------



## Just Little Me (Aug 9, 2007)

When I ran out last year (hubby in hospital),I fed them all layer pellets, oatmeal,and rabbit food till I could get to the store. They did just fine. Do not sweat it. Stuff happens all the time and they make it thru.


----------



## Lannie (Jan 11, 2004)

Another easy and complete food you can give them is mashed boiled eggs. They love it.  Also raw milk, if you have it (and even better if it's clabbered). I always like to give mine soft foods until they have access to grit.

~Lannie


----------

